# 2007 MIAC show, anyone else go?



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I just got back from Vacation the other day, I was in the Toronto area for a bit and got to visit the MIAC show while I was there. For those that don't know thats the Canadian version of NAMM, much smaller version.

It was pretty cool, got to see lots of great guitars, there were a few interesting lines that caught my eye. 

I checked out the Vintage guitars that some of you have been talking about, I'm considering giving them a try but I'm not sure I was totally impressed by them. Met Trevor Wilkinson at the Vintage booth though, seemed like a good dude.

I also met Greg Godovitz of Goddo, he was a cool dude too and was helping sell a line of guitars called Wicked. Another import brand with a few nice features that didn't seem too bad.

Sparrow guitars look promising, cool hot rod looks in a few of the popular copy styles. Imported guitars finished and hot rodded in Canada, nice features.

The Dean booth had a few celbs come by. Michael Angelo Batio was shredding it up with a few cool tunes, he also showed off his signature double neck playing. Talked to him a bit and got an autograph and picture with him. Heres a shot of him doing his thing.










They also had Rudolph Schenker stop by to sign autographs which was very cool since I'm a Scorpions fan from way back.










I just love the new Dean Schenker V....










All in all it was a great trip. I also got to meet up with my supplier and couldn't leave empty handed after he showed me a few interesting pieces. I would have taken a few more but didn't have enough space...or money.. You can check those out in my latest post in the dealers section or on my site.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

right on. man. :rockon2:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i had tickets to go, but i just couldn't get my slovenly backside to agree that getting out of bed was a good idea... 

i've been in the past a few times, it's a lot of fun, but namm's definitely more of an event. cool pics, schenker's jacket is more metal than metal :rockon:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i haven't been for a couple of years, due to scheduling conflicts. every year i _intend_ to go. i know a lot of people in the industry, so its always great to renew acquaintances.

i heard the turnout was particularly bad this year. i don't like to hear things like that.

i'm looking forward to this one:

http://torontomusicexpo.com/

-dh


----------

